# Circle stairway questions



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Circle or winder stairways, do they have to meet the spindle spacing and riser opening of 4-inches?

Looking at a wrought iron stairway that's not meeting the required 4"-inches between the stairs and the spindles!

pc1


----------



## cda (Feb 9, 2015)

2006 irc

http://www.stairways.org/Resources/Documents/2006%20Stair%20IRC%20SCREEN%20web%20download.pdf

Meet Exception???


----------



## Msradell (Feb 9, 2015)

The requirement that a 4" ball can't pass between the spindles is still required in all cases.  The only exception is the allowance for the use of a 6" ball to check the clearance between the bottom stringer of the spindles and the extreme corner of the step at the base of the riser as shown in the file that cda posted.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm seeing spiral stair case kits not meeting the 4-inch rule and the 6-inch triangle rule, That's why I'm asking?

Pc1


----------



## fatboy (Feb 9, 2015)

On the run of the stairs it can be 4 3/8".........


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Is the spiral stairway manufactures of america (china) required to produce a code compliant spiral stairway? Check out the big box store stair kit offerings.

pc1


----------



## cda (Feb 10, 2015)

No

..........

Is a person required to install a code compliant spiral stair...... Yes


----------



## Msradell (Feb 10, 2015)

fatboy said:
			
		

> On the run of the stairs it can be 4 3/8".........


I never have quite figured out that part of the requirement for the 4 3/8" ball.  How can part of the spacing be different than the other part?  I've always just used the 4" and 6".  What is meant by the run of the stairs in your post?


----------



## cda (Feb 10, 2015)

Msradell said:
			
		

> I never have quite figured out that part of the requirement for the 4 3/8" ball.  How can part of the spacing be different than the other part?  I've always just used the 4" and 6".  What is meant by the run of the stairs in your post?


Check page 2 for example::

http://www.linncounty.org/DocumentCenter/Home/View/1285

Appears the 43/8 applies when you are on the stairs


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 11, 2015)

With an 11 inch tread the 4 3/8" allows for a more uniform design of the baulister installation. Remember the 4" is based on the size of a babies when they start crawling, by the time they could navigate a step I would assume it would be significantly larger.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 11, 2015)

If guards are based on the size of babies why the 6" opening at the riser is allowed?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm glad your all having this discussion in regards to all the idiotic measurements that have to be met in regards to stair spacing and a baby's head growing from 4-inches to 6-inches but what I'm trying to convey here is that spiral stair kits do not meet code compliance.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 11, 2015)

Some of the thought process in the 4 3/8 and 6" was that babies are not going to be playing on the stairs, and as mt mentioned, made things easier for installers.

Msradell, run of the stairs... from the landing at the bottom, the stairs that end at the top landing.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 11, 2015)

> but what I'm trying to convey here is that spiral stair kits do not meet code compliance.


Then they need to purchase one that does

http://www.stairwaysinc.com/kits.htm

[h=2]Code:[/h]BOCA and UBC codes require a minimum 60" diameter (64" wood) with 30° treads and a 4 inch baluster spacing. Before ordering, check with your local building inspector for your code requirements.


----------



## cda (Feb 11, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> I'm glad your all having this discussion in regards to all the idiotic measurements that have to be met in regards to stair spacing and a baby's head growing from 4-inches to 6-inches but what I'm trying to convey here is that spiral stair kits do not meet code compliance.


A lot of stuff sold in big box stores or on the Internet does not meet code

Plus you can buy stuff and make a situation not code compliant by the manner of use.

Plastic gasoline containers normally do not meet code but are sold


----------



## JBI (Feb 11, 2015)

Perhaps someday the retailers will care about code compliant products, but there is no requirement to manufacture anything 'to code'. Sitting in a box on a shelf at a big box store that non-compliant kit is relatively harmless. It only becomes a violation if installed contrary to an enforceable code.

So the next time John Q. Public wants to know why you require a permit for interior renovations, show him the product specs then show him the code requirements.


----------



## jdfruit (Feb 12, 2015)

Years ago I had a lot of fun (with backlash to the boss) when I critiqued displays in a big box home improvement store. Seems the "help" didn't know codes and knew I was an inspector at the time and asked me questions as I approached. Thought it would be helpful but the Store Manager thought different when he heard about my explaining spiral stair code requirements to the clerk, including my giving him a copy of the field inspection checklist. PR can backfire, I served my 90 day probation without any further "incidents".


----------



## steveray (Feb 12, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> A lot of stuff sold in big box stores or on the Internet does not meet codePlus you can buy stuff and make a situation not code compliant by the manner of use.
> 
> Plastic gasoline containers normally do not meet code but are sold


Unlisted AAV's and "precut" stringers come to mind...


----------

